# Off Topic: The Buckle



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

I've owned their stock for years, but have never seen their store. Recently I finally got a chance to visit one of their retail outlets and took a pic. I'm a nerd.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

What was your impression of the store? Was it what you expected?


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> What was your impression of the store? Was it what you expected?


Looked similar to all the other businesses that I own that have mall outlets. There would be no way to know that they have better financials compared to other retailers.


----------

